# First PDF loss



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I just came home to feed all my PDFs when I found one of my juvenile Citronella dead. It had been very skinny for about a month so I decided to separate it, however, it still didn't eat much. The other one that I have eats very well and has a great size to it. Don't know what exactly was wrong with it but all I know is that I am super bummed out. If anyone can shed any light as to what they think may have been wrong, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry for your loss, what setup was he in? what were the parameters, temp? humidity?metc


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

It was in a 29g with lots of floor space but plenty of cover. Had one other Cit with him until I noticed its weight loss. I then moved it to a plastic shoebox container with cuttings and leaf litter. The temps in the tank are around 75- 78 with humidity always above 80%. 



Julio said:


> sorry for your loss, what setup was he in? what were the parameters, temp? humidity?metc


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. It could of just been a sick frog.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Did you ever have fecals tested on these frogs?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

No none at all.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how often and how much were you feeding? also waht kinds of foods? how old were the frogs when you got them? how long did you have them?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Feeding once everyday. Melano and Hydei alternating. I got them in April and I was told they were between 4- 5 months. They are pretty small for Cits in my opinion. They would probably fit on a quarter perfectly. 



Julio said:


> how often and how much were you feeding? also waht kinds of foods? how old were the frogs when you got them? how long did you have them?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is small for that age, you might wanna set up a feeding station for the remaining one so that he has constant food available and can feed when he is hungry aside from the regular feedings.


----------

